# Welcher Codec



## Berlin-Pac (12. April 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein 50 Sekunden Video und möchte diese gerne mit einem Codec komprimieren, welcher Standartmäßig bei Win2000 dabei ist, bzw. welchen sich der Media Player automatisch runterlädt.

Könnt Ihr mir da einen empfehlen?

Vielen Dank
Pac


----------



## Carndret (12. April 2003)

Wieso willst du unbedingt einen von denen haben die beim MP dabei ist? Wenn du ein Programm das Videos komprimiert sind bestimmt auch Codecs dabei ansonsten lad dir ein Codec Pack runter (z.b. NEMO's Codecpack).


----------



## goela (13. April 2003)

Wie sieht es mit der Bildqualität aus?

Denkbar wäre, dass Du das Ganze als MPEG1 codierst. Geht mit TMPEG (Freeware).
Oder als ASF bzw. WMV mit entsprechendem Programm!


----------



## Berlin-Pac (13. April 2003)

Hi,

das Problem ist, das Ich keine Admin Rechte habe, und auch nicht einfach irgendeinen Codec installieren möchte, um Ärger mit der EDV Abteilung aus dem Weg zu gehen.

TMPEG werde Ich einmal probieren.
Bildqualität ist nicht so wichtig.
Quellmaterial ist auch schon nicht so gut....

Vielen Dank


----------

